# 15 month old boy grabbing crotch and screaming.



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

The title pretty much says it all, my son who is 15 months and is potty training/ECing. Will randomly grab his crotch and scream, but not when we needs to go potty. I'm worried hes in pain, but everything looks and feels fine to me. He has no other symptoms, so I'm not worried about a UTI. I'm just wondering if I should do anything or just keep an eye on it, or if its nothing. He's obviously upset. He will do this with and without a diaper on.


----------



## carrie a. (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey mama, sorry your little man is upset. I have a pretty sensitive son who doesn't like to have any clothes on at all, potty learned himself before turning 2, and complained enough about his genitals that we took him to the dr. As far as anyone can tell, there's nothing wrong. I think he was always just very aware of any "changes" in his body. Your son might have gas and is grabbing down there because it's just where boys grab... i'm sure you're keeping an eye on it and hopefully he'll just grow out of it. good luck!


----------



## mhreyes (Jun 30, 2014)

*14 month old grabbing crotch*

Have 14 month old doing the same. Boy crying . Took diaper off don't see nothing. Hes still touching it, likes something bothering him. Not sure what it is. I just wish I could put my finger on it . He tested for UTI?


----------



## Linda Brown (Jun 9, 2014)

That's ordinary


----------

